# Laserschwert mit Magix Video deLuxe



## Dark-Sasuke (1. Mai 2005)

Ich will mit Kumpels einen Film drehen und dazu gehören auch Laserschwerter, die Umsetzung:
Wir wollen die Schwerter grün/blau machen und dann per Greenbox/Bluebox "entfernen" und mit einem Layer darunter färben. Das Problem ist dass das "Schwert" einen "Lichtring" besitzen soll, also seine konturen sollen dann so leicht leuchten, ich hab nur keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll, da ich das Programm erst vor kurzem gekauft habe.
Ich benutze Magix Video deLuxe 2005/2006

Bitte dringend Hilfe!


----------



## goela (2. Mai 2005)

Kann mir vorstellen, dass dies so nicht funktioniert! Warum? Ganz einfach! da sich die Schwerter bewegen, wird die Farbe ebenfalls verschwimmen und ist somit nicht durch Green- oder Bluebox zu entfernen.

Solche Effekte lassen sich leider nur mit Programmen wie AE o.ä. realisieren. Möglichkeit besteht allerdings auch mit Photoshop. Im Internet findest Du dazu einige Tutorials - oder hier im Forum mal suchen.


----------

